# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  ¿Aquí es Ese sitio donde se hace eso de saludar?

## MCastle

¡Hola a todos!
Me presento, soy un incauto inquieto de manos torpes y callosas pero con infinitas ganas de aprender. Hace unos años tonteaba un poco con esto que se hace con las cartas, monedas y demás historias, ilusionismo creo que lo llamaba y, cosas de la vida, vuelvo al foro y a este maravilloso mundo. Espero no incordiar mucho y que aún haya sitio junto a la chimenea.

Saludos

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro MCastle.
Sitio junto a la chimenea es complicado... pero no te preocupes que te dejaremos unas mantas para que no te nos congeles =)

----------

